# recherche de réseau intempestive



## Roaring60 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je fais désormais une utilisation personnelle d'un PowerBook G4 d'entreprise.
Mais à chaque fois que je l'allume, il recherche l'ancien serveur de l'entreprise.

Comment puis-je annuler cette étape ?

Merci de votre aide,

Roaring60


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2010)

bonjour et bienvenue

que cherche t il exactement ? 

une connexion wifi ? > ça se passe dans les préférences réseau sans fil, là il y a moyen de configurer tout ce qu'il faut ! l'ordre préférentiel de connexion, la recherche d'autres réseaux disponibles, etc .

une connexion à un serveur ? càd ? il essaye de booter sur le réseau ? > presse "alt" lors du boot, et choisis le disque interne comme disque de démarrage

précise un peu ta requête, la réponse n'en sera que plus juste

à+


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Juin 2010)

A mon avis, il parle d'un serveur de type AFP ou FTP de l'entreprise... Mais ce n'est pas très clair.


----------



## chandy (17 Juin 2010)

Ca fait peut être un peu windozien sur les bords, mais une réinstallation à neuf ça lui ferait peut être pas de mal à ce petit powerbook histoire de démarrer sur des bases fraîches !


----------

